# New PC build with soft restart crashes



## smasher163 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello,

First time posting, not sure if this is the correct spot.

Bought a pretty decent setup for a new PC. Specs are in my profile.

Hardware installed, no complications installing windows, installed latest mobo drivers, latest Geforce drivers, and was starting to install games while i stream a video. Sound buzzes a sec, then it restarts. 
So far, I haven't put the machine under a load, no overclocking, stock settings. I don't get crash dump files or BSOD. so i'm having trouble with a cause. corsair link and the bios show my temps are fine. my fans are all working. 

Tomorrow I may try the ram test, and take one of my two sticks out. I'm going to use one gen older graphics driver as well. see if it helps. Does this sound obvious to those with more experience? 

Taylor


----------



## smasher163 (Sep 12, 2017)

one stick of ram tested with no errors. to try the second now.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Each stick should be tested in alternate slots in case one of the slots is malfunctioning.

A good guide here >> How to perform a MemTest86 Test - Tech Support Forum


----------



## smasher163 (Sep 12, 2017)

I came to that conclusion after I'd already tested both sticks in the same slot. I'll do the other slot over night. Both are error free. For what it's worth. CPU temps all night were around 49. No restarts during the memtest you listed in your link. That's the one I ran.


----------



## smasher163 (Sep 12, 2017)

So. first night tested both sticks in the primary dimm. both passed well. next day was able to use the machine without a single issue. browsing, gaming, etc. this was done with one stick in the primary dimm. Last night, tested that same good stick in the secondary dimm. Passed 7 runs for 3.5 hours. no errors. This morning I plug both sticks into the slots and get instability immediately. Can this be anything other than the motherboard? as i write this I'm using one stick in the secondary dimm. seems ok so far. Could this be a windows issue? Seems like something just doesn't like me running dual channel ram even though both slots and both sticks of ram test ok outside of windows. Please advise. If i need to RMA hardware I'd like to start that process today.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Verify in the motherboard User Manual that you are using the correct RAM slots for one or both dimms.

Check to see if there is a BIOS update for the motherboard.

I'd suspect a RAM incompatibility issue before a motherboard fault. So using a different brand could solve the problem.


----------



## smasher163 (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm sure I'm using the slots they recommend and my bios is up to date :/. I may pull the ram out of my old comp and try that today


----------

